# wolves and dogs in idaho, cool footage



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

wolf goes after dogs in idaho, http://wolves.wordpress.com/2009/03/15/ ... at-hailey/ 
just fun to watch. read some of the post on this forum and website see how antis think and talk. educational.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I clicked on the other link, this one http://www.kmvt.com/news/local/41244152.html?video=YHI&t=a and I love the wolf advocate lady towards the end. "Just clap and wave your hands and they will go away." LOL. :lol:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thx jahan, good video. Some say if you wiggle your nose that also works. :lol: What i see is a wolf pack harassing a herd of elk, the antis say they may only take one maybe two elk a week, but if shed hunting creates undue stress on animals what does running for your life do to energy reserves? At the tail end end of a tough winter?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

im surprised you guys didnt know that if you clap your hands and yell that any predator will run away no matter its size or if its starving, it is a tactic has been used for years. I know the grizzly man used that tactic for years in the alaskan wilderness, that is why he is "alive and well" today. ha ha ha ha. I think i will stick to a .45


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

shootemup said:


> im surprised you guys didnt know that if you clap your hands and yell that any predator will run away no matter its size or if its starving, it is a tactic has been used for years. I know the grizzly man used that tactic for years in the alaskan wilderness, that is why he is "alive and well" today. ha ha ha ha. I think i will stick to a .45


.45 will scare off any predator. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"If they did happen to jump on a dog, or something like that, we would be forced to use more drastic measures."

WHY WAIT FOR THIS TO HAPPEN??? If they are close enough to dogs to get up in their business, they are certainly close enough to people. I say "SMOKE 'EM IF YA GOT EM"


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

The size of that wolf was awesome comparatively to those huskies. Notice how only one of the Huskies stood its ground, the other one in view slowly back peddled in fear until it hopped the fence, then the three gained some collective courage.


----------

